# Any kings in Choctawhatchee Bay?



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I plan to do some kayak fishing this coming weekend and was wondering where the most likely areas (if any) there would be for snagging a few kings inland of Destin Pass (Choctawhatchee Bay) and the best places to launch a kayak. I've only launched once on the west side of the 98 bridge into Destin.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

King mackeral in the Choctawhatchee bay??????


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

THAT IS FUNNY


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

the real question is " are there any fish in the bay?".....i hear the dead fish counts have been bad


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

I went out on Satruday and the bay was red and there were dead fish everywhere.


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

i caught about 8 decent reds and 2 big flounder saturday but haven't ever really seen or heard of kings in the bay


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't been on the bay in sometime, and that danged Red Tide is killin' me with coughin' and hackin'!!

I don't know if you will find kings in the bay or not. I would probably try the ditch in the intercoastal if I were looking for them though. 

There are launch points on the bay from Okaloosa Islang East to Eden Gardens park. Get yourself a TopSpot map of the Destin - Panama City area at Bass Pro Shop and look for them. There are about 10 or 12 marked and some others that are not. I found that, if you are launching a kayak you can sometimes carry/drag it across a vacant bayside lot if you check with the neighbors first about access. Over on the Island you can launch a kayak at a couple of places that are right on some grass beds towards the West end of the island. There is one point where the drag is only a couple of feet to the water! I can't vouch for the fishing in those areas as I fish the East end of the bay mostly.

Good luck and keep us posted on those kings!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks - kind of what I thought - not many kings frequenting the bay (at least not like in Pensacola anyway). With all the rain and red water I saw in East Bay today and the big winds tomorrowI'll probably pass on fishing the bay this weekend.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Back in the day (early 70's) kings use to run in C-bay, NOT anymore.

As for places to fish with a yak....just east of Brooks bridge in Leeside park on the north side of the highway. On the far west end you will find parking and a small boat ramp perfect forsplashing your yak. What you will find is a very large area of hurricane damaged docks,with reds, black snappers, baby gags, flounders and trout. Lots of structure so bring lots of live baits (shrimp) and hooks. I had a yak this is what I would be doing. I buddy told me he fished it just two days ago and they caught 1/2 doz. small flounders and 1/2 doz. baby gags. and small reds. So I know the fish have moved in since the red tide. 

Also, in FWB Liza Jackson park is a place to put in. Head west and stay on the north side of the ICW working the docks along the way. Concentrate your efforts where you find the bait fish. The older the dock and deeper the water the better. Throw towards the shore and work you lures back down the drop-off. Good place to fish when the winds blows hard from the north, as it is protected with all the large oak trees that line the shoreline. Good luck.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

There use to be alot of fish in the bay before the jetty was built.:banghead:hoppingmad Also the west side of the jetty use to be deep and hold fish.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tips on Brooks Bridge area. I'll try that out.


----------

